# North Georgia Firearms & Ammunition



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone have trouble with these people ordering ammo. I had to put d dispute in on a order for 1000 rounds of 9mm subsonic because they charged my CC right off the bat and did not have the order ready months go by and they never get back with me. I wonder if they are still in business.

I still today cannot get a hold of them and neither could my CC company. They refunded my money.

Well the CC company had to take it back. 

North Georgia Firearms & Ammunition :thumbdown:

http://www.northgeorgiareloading.com/


----------



## Shoot Straight (May 30, 2013)

Yes, I would like to know their status as well. Was ready for a big order, but holding off now. Appreciate any updates. Success!


----------

